# Hans Zimmer Strings vs spitfire alternative solo, chamber and symphonic strings



## marcodistefano

Hi guys,

just made a rendering of the same composition with 4 spitfire audio string libraries

alternative solo
chamber strings
symphonic strings
hans zimmer strings

Below is the video, you can take your conclusions. I am sure that with the time I will be able to do even better than this (I just played with the library less than 5 hours)

My first impression is that is worth buying it, since its sound is very complementary to the other ones and after a few hours I started to use it comfortably. I had no issue loading mics or others, I actually was positively impressed of performances, you can see in the video it works very well.

only point is that since UACC is missing need to find a new way to integrate it into my cubase template, will post a new video when I will find it out

Listen to the video and take your conclusions.

Subscribe to my channel to support my work!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

No offense here..but that examples sound.. man..horrible to my ears. I was painfully passing through your comparisons here. I don´t know.


----------



## Nils Neumann

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> No offense here..but that examples sound.. man..horrible to my ears. I was painfully passing through your comparisons here. I don´t know.


Same experience here, 

is the intonation on purpose?


----------



## marcodistefano

Hi guys,

It is the fourth movement of a concert written in contemporary atonal style, this is actually the most tonal part of the composition.

Feel free to like or dislike, is personal! I use to write also tonal music, but not the case here.

The full composition is here, but is just much more atonal than what you heard in this short movement, so probably you will dislike even more.


----------



## Anders Wall

marcodistefano said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just made a rendering of the same composition with 4 spitfire audio string libraries
> 
> alternative solo
> chamber strings
> symphonic strings
> hans zimmer strings
> 
> Below is the video, you can take your conclusions. I am sure that with the time I will be able to do even better than this (I just played with the library less than 5 hours)


Thanks for sharing!
Great music!!!
Best,
Anders


----------



## ism

I normally don't much care for atonal music, but there is something about that that I actually did quite like.


----------



## nulautre

I really enjoyed it! But then again I also like to put on Penderecki for sexy-time with the wife


----------



## marcodistefano

Thanks guys 

indeed like or dislike is personal, nothing to say about it!
but when you like it is better


----------



## marcodistefano

nulautre said:


> I really enjoyed it! But then again I also like to put on Penderecki for sexy-time with the wife




this is quite nice to hear! 
Thanks for the feedback!


----------

